# Can I move my Geine to a vacation home with existing Directv dish?



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi I just purchased a vacation home. The present owners have had Directv service with a dish installed. I have had the Geine system installed for about a year now. The question is can I just take my main recover and install it at my vacation home and will it work? Would there be anything I need to know about the dish at the vacation home. I'm not sure if the vacation home had a HD receiver or not. Not sure if that would make a difference. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks Joe


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It needs to be a 3 or 5 LNB with swim in order for it to technically work and get you hd. Plus you technically need to call and move service address every time you do that. Unless the vacation home is close you wouldn't get locals without the call in either.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks, I don't care about locals as I am grandfathered in to what used to be called distant networks (NYC and LA networks). But I called the present owner and he did not have HD service so I guess that means I will not have HD either.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

calguy99 said:


> Thanks, I don't care about locals as I am grandfathered in to what used to be called distant networks (NYC and LA networks). But I called the present owner and he did not have HD service so I guess that means I will not have HD either.


It really depends on what dish is installed at your new vacation home. I would recommend you get the same dish at your new vacation home that you have at your current home so you don't need to re-configure your DVR every time you move it. If the installed dish is the same as what you have at home, then great. If the correct dish is installed but it has a different LNB, those are cheap and you can replace the LNB without changing the dish alignment. If the dish is different and you don't feel comfortable doing the alignment process, call DirecTV and have them install the new dish for you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No and that means he likely also doesn't have swim, and without that you can't use a genie. And if you call to change address you'll likely lose the distants if locals are available in your area and no way to get them back...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, be very very careful not to do anything that causes you to lose the DNS, you'll never get them back again even if they are removed accidentally.

As to your dish. Look at the dish you have. If it has one "knob" on it, it is a 3-LNB. If it has 3 "knobs" on it, it is a 5-LNB. With a Genie, you must have SWM and it is most likely an SWM LNB on the dish. So what you need at your other location is the same type of LNB (3LNB or 5LNB SWM). If the existing dish there was only for SD, then it almost certainly is not the correct dish or LNB type.

As to moving back and forth, the biggest "issue" is only having active service at one location. With a Genie, that's pretty hard not to do, your service will be where your Genie is. As was noted, one way to do this is to change your service address back and forth, but most people (on these forums) will agree that as long as you don't have people in both locations using your DirecTV service at the same time, you are meeting the "spirit" of the terms of service. And changing your service address may put your DNS at risk.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a summer home and a winter home. Having the same antenna setup makes bringing my Genie and HR24 DVR back and forth very easy. But I don't have DNS service, so I do call and have them change the service address. Before I do that, all National channels are available as soon as I connect the receivers. If were you, I would buy a Slimline dish and the matching LNB (probably a SL3, since you don't need locals from 119), and learn to align it properly. The alignment procedures have been documented in other threads. I usually realign my dish at my mountain home every spring when I arrive, because the winters are harsh, and the ground under the dish is moved by frost. (The frost line goes as deep as 5 feet)
You will need a new mount, because the Slimline uses a larger diameter post than the older dishes.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Well I wont know till I get to the location to inspect the dish. I saw the dish and I believe it said slimline or something like that. But the dish was installed last year so it is a new one. So possibly I could get some sort of service without contacting DTV.

But I can swap out the LNB to make it work with the Genie DVR?

The house is also going to be a rental at some point. So if the DTV wont work I may have to establish a second account just for the vacation home/rental location. I do have an extra HR24 which the installer did not take when he installed the Genie setup when I moved to my present home. So maybe I can use that with a new access card. Or maybe go with cable or just OTA antenna. 

Not sure yet.. 

Thanks


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If the house is going to be a part-time rental and you want the tenants to have DIRECTV, you should probably just have a new install scheduled the next time you're there. Just make sure you set the parental locks to prevent purchases.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Just hire a local installer under the table to do the install.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

If it was a new install last year, there is a high probability it is a Slimline SWM system, and your Genie will work.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks to all the posters


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

tomspeer46 said:


> If it was a new install last year, there is a high probability it is a


Do you mean if the dish was installed last year it will probably work with the Genie?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

calguy99 said:


> Do you mean if the dish was installed last year it will probably work with the Genie?


Pretty sure that's what tom meant. It's what I'd presuppose.....


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

One more question. My setup has the Geine box and it has 3 other small genies for a total of 4 TVs. One of the small genies closest to the dish has a black box connected to it with a green light that is on all the time. The black box says "SWM" on it. The installer told me if the black box ever gets unplugged the system will not work. I plan to use the Genie at the vacation home connected to only one TV. So do I need to take that little black box with the green light with me to the vacation home for the Genie to work with just the one TV? Thanks


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, or just buy a spare one, they are around $10 on Amazon, called a SWM power inserter, it powers the dish lnb


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

mexican-bum said:


> Yes, or just buy a spare one, they are around $10 on Amazon, called a SWM power inserter, it powers the dish lnb


Hi and thanks. Are there different types or I mean different voltages. Just checking before I purchase a spare or backup I found this one on Amazon >>>>>>

This is what I have now http://postimg.org/image/xyemg44ft/

This is what I found on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001YHBYXA/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687562&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003C292AC&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1A6T49RV266Z7ESPPC93


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes. 21 works with the swim lnb. 29 works with the swim lnb and the outboard swim switches.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Yes. 21 works with the swim lnb. 29 works with the swim lnb and the outboard swim switches.


Thanks so very much for your help


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If the vacation home has a SWM dish, it should already have the power inserter, and the previous owner should have left it there (you are only supposed to take your receivers and remotes with you).


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

calguy99 said:


> Hi I just purchased a vacation home. The present owners have had Directv service with a dish installed. I have had the Geine system installed for about a year now. The question is can I just take my main recover and install it at my vacation home and will it work? Would there be anything I need to know about the dish at the vacation home. I'm not sure if the vacation home had a HD receiver or not. Not sure if that would make a difference. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Joe


If I move my Genie to another location will I get busted by DTV?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

calguy99 said:


> If I move my Genie to another location will I get busted by DTV?


Busted for what? As long as your not using 1 account to watch directv in multiple places simultaneous they don't care


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Well I called DTV and the told me that it is not a good idea to move the Genie receiver because it is linked to the dish


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

calguy99 said:


> Well I called DTV and the told me that it is not a good idea to move the Genie receiver because it is linked to the dish


If the vacation home has a SWM LNB or one of the SWM multi switches it is not a problem hooking it up.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If the vacation home has a SWM LNB or one of the SWM multi switches it is not a problem hooking it up.


Great post, just adding that there should be no issues as long as there are enough tuners to feed the tuner hungry Genie. 5 SWM channels.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is what I ended doing. I had an old R10 that I had not used in a year listed in "My Equipment" so I had DTV disable it. Saved me $6 a month. Then I called called DTV and asked about setting up an HR-24 I had previously on my account at the second home. They activated the HR-24 (still had an access card in it) and Wednesday I have an appointment to have an installer set things up. DTV waived the $49 installation fee because I've been a customer since 1996. Adding the HR-24 to my account cost $6/month and since I deleted the R10 my monthly bill remains the same. End of story I hope


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Where is the HR24 being installed? Vacation house? They allowed you to move that from one house to another house? Won't that be a second account or are you going to be turning off your home account and activating your vacation house? Won't you need a programming package at the vacation house? HD/DVR service, etc.

I'm not sure I understand what you've done or what DIRECTV is going to do. But it sounds like two locations, with different equipment. I don't think you'll end up with your monthly bill remaining the same.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm guessing the CSR moved his service to the vacation house, and is using the mover's connection to get free install. It's probably coming with a 1 year commitment to keep DirecTV.

He might end up losing his DNS channels, and possibly losing his local channels at home if the vacation home is in a different DMA.

I forsee this turning into a big PITA.


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

Aridon said:


> Just hire a local installer under the table to do the install.


Stop all this and do what Aridon says. Might cost you a little bit on the front end, but sure takes all the guess work out of what works and what don't.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

No way this ends easy and as expected the way it's currently going. Another vote for stop what's happening now. Do the work yourself, it's not hard and you'll be happy later.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

Well all ended fine. Called DTV and they told me I could just take the HR-24 to the new location and there would be no charge for the install. The day after I got to the vacation home the installer showed up and told me the dish was too old for HD. He installed an new slimline dish. Then he told me I needed a SWM power supply. He had one in his truck and installed it. He did a meter test and told me I had a strong satellite signal. But for some reason he could not get the HR-24 to work. He worked on it for the longest time with no success. He made a call and a DTV van showed up with two installers. It turned out that the HR-24 still still had my old location. So the DVR got its new location and everything worked. He also installed a second HD box in the bedroom so that cost me an extra $6/month on my bill. There was no charge for the instillation or equipment just $20 for shipping?. I was really happy with the work and my bill for both locations went up$6/month.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks for the followup.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Either I don't understand or Dtv didn't understand...or the policies have changed. So, now you have your primary home with satellite service and also a vacation home with satellite service and dtv is fine with that? You can watch in two places at once and they even sent out a truck for an install to help you to do this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

J Blow said:


> Either I don't understand or Dtv didn't understand...or the policies have changed. So, now you have your primary home with satellite service and also a vacation home with satellite service and dtv is fine with that? You can watch in two places at once and they even sent out a truck for an install to help you to do this?


This the result of a loop hole of the Mover's program, it is usually abused by the CSR's.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

J Blow said:


> Either I don't understand or Dtv didn't understand...or the policies have changed. So, now you have your primary home with satellite service and also a vacation home with satellite service and dtv is fine with that? You can watch in two places at once and they even sent out a truck for an install to help you to do this?


You can't watch the service at both locations at the same time. If you have two houses that you use one at a time, you can have the receivers in location a active and b deactivated, and then call and switch them.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Sgtsbabygirl1 said:


> You can't watch the service at both locations at the same time. If you have two houses that you use one at a time, you can have the receivers in location a active and b deactivated, and then call and switch them.


That's not what appears to be happening in the example cited above. I know and understand the rules but it or sounds to me a csr helped the op circumvent them. I'm fine with it personally...and surprised.


----------



## Sgtsbabygirl1 (Dec 15, 2014)

J Blow said:


> That's not what appears to be happening in the example cited above. I know and understand the rules but it or sounds to me a csr helped the op circumvent them. I'm fine with it personally...and surprised.


It does kinda sound like that, now that I reread it. Ugh. I'm surprised too.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

J Blow said:


> Either I don't understand or Dtv didn't understand...or the policies have changed. So, now you have your primary home with satellite service and also a vacation home with satellite service and dtv is fine with that? You can watch in two places at once and they even sent out a truck for an install to help you to do this?


This happens all the time. I don't think it is supposed to but see if way too often.


----------



## B_H (Sep 24, 2003)

Wife and I have weekend home in which I keep a DVR with self installed dish. Directv is OK with this when both of us are at weekend home together. Our son and his wife have Directv. When they are at our weekend home together (without wife and me), they are using our Directv account at that time (one account being shared at two locations at same time). How would Directv look at this situation (keeping in mind son & wife have their own account)?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

B_H said:


> Wife and I have weekend home in which I keep a DVR with self installed dish. Directv is OK with this when both of us are at weekend home together. Our son and his wife have Directv. When they are at our weekend home together (without wife and me), they are using our Directv account at that time (one account being shared at two locations at same time). How would Directv look at this situation (keeping in mind son & wife have their own account)?


Directv probably wouldn't like it as it is against the Terms and conditions of service, but since its just a vacation home I honestly wouldn't worry to much about it, especially since it is YOUR home. You can call them up if you want and ask, they may say its a grey area and its ok. I talked to them about what I was doing and they told me it was fine, technically when I go tailgating at a football game I take a receiver with me, but some of my family is usually at home, and they are probably watching TV, technically I guess by the letter of the law this is against the terms and conditions, but I don't really worry about it, and they told me not to either.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

B_H said:


> Wife and I have weekend home in which I keep a DVR with self installed dish. Directv is OK with this when both of us are at weekend home together. Our son and his wife have Directv. When they are at our weekend home together (without wife and me), they are using our Directv account at that time (one account being shared at two locations at same time). How would Directv look at this situation (keeping in mind son & wife have their own account)?


This has a lot of different answers based on who you consider Directv....CSRs, management, installers, the CEO, policy makers?

In reality, it's pretty simple. You are in violation of DTVs terms of service. Don't take this as a holier than though statement as I couldn't care less...but you are. With what I've gathered from their policies, they don't consider who's using, who's not, who does and doesn't have accounts, etc. Would you then regulate the guests, too? Everyone with comcast clear your eyes? I suppose it's up to you if you want to leave a receiver there but only one location should be active. I'd you leave home, you transfer your service to that address. I suppose technically they should turn off every receiver not in that new location. When you return home, you transfer the service back. I don't know if that means you should or shouldn't be in possession of that receiver. At any rate, you should never have a situation where your account can be viewed in two locations simultaneously. That's the easiest way to look at it. The rest is irrelevant.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

B_H said:


> Wife and I have weekend home in which I keep a DVR with self installed dish. Directv is OK with this when both of us are at weekend home together. Our son and his wife have Directv. When they are at our weekend home together (without wife and me), they are using our Directv account at that time (one account being shared at two locations at same time). How would Directv look at this situation (keeping in mind son & wife have their own account)?


Depends on "HOW" the use D* at your Weekend home? If you spent the night at my house you sure can use my D* account to view shows on my existing receivers  Even if they bring there own receiver off their own account - Who's to know? in the short term?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

J Blow said:


> This has a lot of different answers based on who you consider Directv....CSRs, management, installers, the CEO, policy makers?
> 
> In reality, it's pretty simple. You are in violation of DTVs terms of service. Don't take this as a holier than though statement as I couldn't care less...but you are. With what I've gathered from their policies, they don't consider who's using, who's not, who does and doesn't have accounts, etc. Would you then regulate the guests, too? Everyone with comcast clear your eyes? I suppose it's up to you if you want to leave a receiver there but only one location should be active. I'd you leave home, you transfer your service to that address. I suppose technically they should turn off every receiver not in that new location. When you return home, you transfer the service back. I don't know if that means you should or shouldn't be in possession of that receiver. At any rate, you should never have a situation where your account can be viewed in two locations simultaneously. That's the easiest way to look at it. The rest is irrelevant.


Very well said, the directv manager I talked to on the phone told me it cost directv money(around $6 i think he said) for every call that comes into customer service(basically all the overhead, CSR pay, etc etc) and that me calling in to tell them everytime I went tailgating was an unnecessary waste of directv's resources(this was after waiting in queue for around 5 minutes).

Again like you said in Reality the TOS says I shouldn't be doing it though, to me in this case and in B_H's case, its like going 57 MPH in a 55 MPH zone, yes it is breaking the law, know one will say different but just like the police won't waste their time giving ya a ticket, directv won't waste their time and resources penalizing a good customer for something so small.

Also while on the subject of violating TOS, a lot of people I know share their Netfilx username and password with their entire family.... I am like can't Netfix tell you are using a different ISP in a different city, they say nope, works just fine.... :nono2: Netflix missing out on a lot of revenue.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Netflix can absolutely tell, they are choosing not to enforce it. For now.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Netflix can absolutely tell, they are choosing not to enforce it. For now.


I am sure your right


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My Netflix 2 Screens + HD $7.99 plan allows me unlimited amount of devices here in the US, but only two screens at a time. Doesn't matter who is using it.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

calguy99 said:


> Well all ended fine. Called DTV and they told me I could just take the HR-24 to the new location and there would be no charge for the install. The day after I got to the vacation home the installer showed up and told me the dish was too old for HD. He installed an new slimline dish. Then he told me I needed a SWM power supply. He had one in his truck and installed it. He did a meter test and told me I had a strong satellite signal. But for some reason he could not get the HR-24 to work. He worked on it for the longest time with no success. He made a call and a DTV van showed up with two installers. It turned out that the HR-24 still still had my old location. So the DVR got its new location and everything worked. He also installed a second HD box in the bedroom so that cost me an extra $6/month on my bill. There was no charge for the instillation or equipment just $20 for shipping?. I was really happy with the work and my bill for both locations went up$6/month.


One more thing. When I program recordings on my smart phone app both the Genie at my home and the HR-24 at the vacation home show up as an option. So I can check or un-check either DVR and choose which DVR to record on or record on both. Very cool.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> Also while on the subject of violating TOS, a lot of people I know share their Netfilx username and password with their entire family.... I am like can't Netfix tell you are using a different ISP in a different city, they say nope, works just fine.... :nono2: Netflix missing out on a lot of revenue.


Location doesn't matter as long as it is in the same country where your account was opened (per the TOS). Which allows me to travel and use Netflix on my computer, smart phone, tablet or Fire Stick.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

calguy99 said:


> One more thing. When I program recordings on my smart phone app both the Genie at my home and the HR-24 at the vacation home show up as an option. So I can check or un-check either DVR and choose which DVR to record on or record on both. Very cool.


Wow. Don't ever tell anybody at DIRECTV your account is set up this way. Enjoy it while it works this way.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

trh said:


> Wow. Don't ever tell anybody at DIRECTV your account is set up this way. Enjoy it while it works this way.


DTV told me about it


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He means you cant be having receivers at two different locations and working at the same time, as its against the terms of your agreement with them.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> He means you cant be having receivers at two different locations and working at the same time, as its against the terms of your agreement with them.


What happened was when the installer called DTV to finalize the install the CSR listed all of my equipment at one location. So I only have one location listed on my account not two different locations.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

calguy99 said:


> What happened was when the installer called DTV to finalize the install the CSR listed all of my equipment at one location. So I only have one location listed on my account not two different locations.


And that is the "issue" what you have is not what is on DIRECTV®'s records.


----------



## calguy99 (Dec 2, 2004)

peds48 said:


> And that is the "issue" what you have is not what is on DIRECTV®'s records.


Yes I know the installer tried to add two locations but the CSR did not know how to do that so the installer let the CSR do what she did. I had nothing to do with it. :eek2:


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

calguy99 said:


> Yes I know the installer tried to add two locations but the CSR did not know how to do that so the installer let the CSR do what she did. I had nothing to do with it. :eek2:


Sounds about right LOL!, I wouldn't worry about it, even though technically it isn't right its not your fault so just enjoy and keep it to yourself as most people wouldn't be so lucky.


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah it can be a big issue for D* since they have no real way to tell where those boxes are unless the customer gives them the opportunity (phone or internet connection) and people with more nefarious desires can take advantage of that. I think most customers don't have a clue how those boxes actually work and think its more like cable where its hard tied to an address. 

What you're doing really isn't a big deal.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Aridon said:


> What you're doing really isn't a big deal.


I disagree, if the right folks at El Segundo found out about this, the TS can face a hefty lawsuit.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I disagree, if the right folks at El Segundo found out about this, the TS can face a hefty lawsuit.


Highly highly unlikely, most likely they would do either nothing or cancel his account for misuse until its corrected. I have never seen anyone sued over this type of deal, directv just cancels the account. Directv only goes after bars and business for misuse lawsuits and the occasional lawsuit for people reselling the service for profit. He is doing neither.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Highly highly unlikely, most likely they would do either nothing or cancel his account for misuse until its corrected. I have never seen anyone sued over this type of deal, directv just cancels the account. Directv only goes after bars and business for misuse lawsuits and the occasional lawsuit for people reselling the service for profit. He is doing neither.


You are correct, but the policies are in place for such. So if DIRECTV® really wanted to go this route, nothing will stop them from doing so. The "law" is on their side on this one.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You are correct, but the policies are in place for such. So if DIRECTV® really wanted to go this route, nothing will stop them from doing so. The "law" is on their side on this one.


What law is he breaking?
Might be against Directv's terms of service, but I don't see anything the "Law" will do about it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> What law is he breaking?
> Might be against Directv's terms of service, but I don't see anything the "Law" will do about it.


All I said. look at "space".....


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Pedantic. That sums up just about every one of your arguments.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This topic seems pretty well cooked and beaten.... Perhaps it's time to put a lock on it?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Since is already cooked, you can put a fork in it.... Lol


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> This topic seems pretty well cooked and beaten.... Perhaps it's time to put a lock on it?


Oh, hell, around here this could go on for months yet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Aridon said:


> Pedantic. That sums up just about every one of your arguments.


Is here... :contract:


----------

